# What classes as Sundries / Expenses



## nakedbarra (Mar 22, 2008)

I was wondering what exactly you charge for as Sundries / expenses as I am a finishing Carpenter / General handyman /contractor and recently had a issue with a customer on a T&M job as I had item charged them for items like Jig saw blades, sanding block,a pail,a mitre saw blade that was expended on that job after having to cut aluminum, and a few other items along this line that were expended on this job, oh and the $14 rental of a tool that I did not have to complete a job that would have cost twice what I charged if I had have got a plumber in.
So my question is, are the items listed above expendable materials? or tools supplied and paid for by myself for a T&M job?
Thanks


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Thats exactly why I never do TM . Having said that I would have charged the same as you did. Those items were needed to complete the job.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I do a lot of T&M jobs and have never had a problem charging for items that were required to do the job. In fact, I can only remember one person ever even questioning it, and once I went through the list with them and explained what everything was, they cheerfully wrote me a check.


----------



## nakedbarra (Mar 22, 2008)

*hmmmmmmmm*

Thanks for you feed back that is how I have always done billed those jobs but I would like to here more feed back either for or against my problem.
Thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Your first mistake might have been itemizing your bill.

They were certainly legitimate expenses, but why give another person ammunition to cry about.


----------

